# Co-lighting illumination requirement



## Vijayg (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi,

We have a requirement to do co-lighting of two ceilings.

We are using edison LED. The spec says min Lumen per 0.2 W led is 20. So for 1 watt it comes around 100 lumen. 

*Area 1: "conference room"*
Dimensions 17' x 9'. ceiling area 170 Square ft. (16 sq. mtr)

and second is 

*"office kind of area" *
Dimensions 16' x 14'. Area is 250 sq ft. (23 sq. mtr)

Lighting requirement is except LED Co-lighting on the ceiling, there should not be any other lighting. 

We plan to run two rows of strips together through out the four sides of the false ceiling.

So for area 1 the length of the strip will be 17' * 4 + 9'*4 = 104 ft. = 32 mtr
For area 2 the length of the strip will be 16' * 4 + 14' * 4 = 120 ft. = 37 mtr


We have 60 no. LEDs/ meter led strip each LED with 0.183 watts and having 100 lumen/ Watt. 

Total wattage for area 1 is 32 * 18.3 watts = 585 watts expected
Total wattage for area 2 is 37 * 18.3 watts = 677 watts expected


The below website has some values. 
http://www.charlstonlights.com/blog/led-light-quantity-how-many-much


*Halls and conference rooms – 500 lx*
Classrooms – 300lx
Stairs in public buildings – 75 lx
Bedroom – 150Lx
Stadium – 750 Lx

How to know how much illumination is required for our requirement mentioned in the beginning.

Will the above setup is sufficient for illuminating the above said areas ?

Any best practices available for this kind of co-lighting.

Thanks,


----------

